
Trump Press Secretary Sean Spicer may have just tweeted his password - kevlar1818
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/26/sean-spicer-n9y25ah7/
======
Neliquat
Could he be verifying the channel of covert communication, or integrity with
codes? All are clearly lower case alphanumeric, and 8 digits, a common
checksum (or yes, password) length...

/tinfoil hat

------
sharemywin
Still think trump' twitter account will get hacked.

